# Form 1022 to add newborn baby



## Alyonka (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am in the process of 309 Partner Visa. I haven't been granted with visa yet, however, I had a child recently and now I need to add my son to my application. 

According to DIBP official website I have to fill and attach form 1022. I started to fill this form 1022 and came across a couple of questions. I would be immensely grateful of you could clarify it. 

1) Section "Your details" #12 - Client Number or File Number (if known). I checked my ImmiAccount and found only Reference Number. Is it what is asked me to provide? 
2) Section "Details of changes" #14 List details of the information provided on your application which is no longer current and provide new information. As I understand I need to fill only "New correct details field". What kind of information I have to provided about my newborn baby? For now I have only his full name, birth certificate number and residential address. In 10 days I will have his child passport details as well. Is there anything else that must be added?

Thank you.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I am guessing but yes I would use that reference number ( does seem to have a few names).

Again yes I would supply that and then upload the passport and details once you have it.

I expect you will need to pay the child applicant fee and fill out his application after you upload form 1022 - again its my guess.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would complete form 1436 instead of form 1022.


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 20, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I would complete form 1436 instead of form 1022.


Hi Maggie-May24,


> I have lodged my visa application, but things have changed. How do I update my application?
> 
> If you have already lodged your visa application, and we have not made a decision, you can use undefined document entitled: 'Form 1022 - Notification of Changes in Circumstances (77KB PDF)'Form 1022 - Notification of Changes in Circumstances (77KB PDF) to update your information.
> 
> ...


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I think both apply.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

What status is your sponsor? Citizenship by decent is cheap and fast. Then no need to add to application and only 1022 will be required.


----------



## Alyonka (Sep 20, 2015)

ampk said:


> What status is your sponsor? Citizenship by decent is cheap and fast. Then no need to add to application and only 1022 will be required.


The sponsor's status is a permanent resident.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Damm that's costly then.


----------

